# Short reach handle bars?



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm looking for handlebars with a shorter reach to help bring the top of brake hoods closer to me, something like below link with a 73mm reach, are there others out there that may be shorter reach?
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=341883

I have a 56cm bike, which is about as small as I can go with my long legs( short torso), The stem is down to 80mm with 17 degree rise but I still feel it's a longer reach for top of the hoods then it should be and thought a shorter reach handlbar would help.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
My bike is the GF Cronus.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

hikertoo said:


> I'm looking for handlebars with a shorter reach to help bring the top of brake hoods closer to me, something like below link with a 73mm reach, are there others out there that may be shorter reach?
> http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=341883
> 
> I have a 56cm bike, which is about as small as I can go with my long legs( short torso), The stem is down to 80mm with 17 degree rise but I still feel it's a longer reach for top of the hoods then it should be and thought a shorter reach handlbar would help.
> ...


I like the Easton EC90 SLX3, but the reach is 75mm. If you want even shorter reach, some track handlebars have both short reach and shallow drop. An example is the Nitto 105, with 65mm reach and 140mm drop.

http://harriscyclery.net/product/nitto-road-handlebar-model-105-412.htm


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You don't say what bars you use now. That would help.

Some alternatives

The 3T Ergonova has 77 mm reach, which is, if 4 mm longer than the Ritchey, pretty short too. But the 3T has at 123 mm 5 mm less drop than the Ritchey.
http://www.3tcycling.com/products.aspx?i=Dropbars&p=ergonova

The various FSA Compact models have 80 mm reach and 125 mm drop.
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/187/K-Force-Compact

The DEDA Presa is 77 mm reach and 128 mm drop.
http://www.dedaelementi.com/index.p...d=16&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=155&lang=en

If you have room for your knees you could shorten the stem to 70mm. 3T has the ARX Pro in 70 mm, and it comes in +/- 6 and +/- 17 degrees:


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Salsa poco
140mm drop, 70mm reach, 36-44cm sizes
It's shorter & shallower than their "short & shallow" series of bars.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not sure how they measure it, but the Ritchey Biomax has 75mm reach but also some backsweep, so it could be less. All I know is that it feels like a pretty short reach.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like your bike doesn't fit. Maybe you're a candidate for a custom frame. Maybe there are other frames with shorter top tubes that would fit better. You're already down to 80mm on the stem. You could go down to 60 but it really indicates there's something wrong with your frame, not your handlebars.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Easton EA50 or EA70...also Salsa "short 'n shallow."


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Mel Erickson said:


> Sounds like your bike doesn't fit. Maybe you're a candidate for a custom frame. Maybe there are other frames with shorter top tubes that would fit better. You're already down to 80mm on the stem. You could go down to 60 but it really indicates there's something wrong with your frame, not your handlebars.



Arent a lot of women's frames made with a shorter top tube?

The color selection would suck though, well, or a guy


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I believe I have this 85mm reach Bontrager bar
http://bontrager.com/model/08350
12mm - (1/2") difference if I go with a 73mm model, that could help a little.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a Salsa Poco and a Short n Shallow lying around - too many handlebars lying around. If you want to buy them you're welcome, they will be cheap  Have to check the width


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Another idea is to use the previous version Shimano shifters (Dura Ace 7801 series for example). The hoods on these are more vertical (like a pistol grip) rather than flat as in the current version.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Arent a lot of women's frames made with a shorter top tube?


Perhaps, but a smaller frame will also have a shorter top tube. Unless the individual has body proportions that are a couple of sigma outside of the norm, an off-the-shelf frame can fit perfectly with the appropriate selection of size, components, and adjustment.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I have very long legs and extra short torso, the 56cm frame I have is almost to short for my legs, seat is almost maxed out so can not go with smaller frame .
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Otl_IeLBVFtfPN1EJ5PQMw?feat=directlink


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I had a look at that pic;
My _guess_ is that you sit too far forward, so that you don't get help from your lower back to keep your torso in balance, so you put more strain on your hands, arms and shoulders than necessary, and you try to compensate by shortening your reach.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm....possibly, but I adjust the seat position based on my pedals, knees, legs.
I feel comfortable riding with my hands on the bar and with hands half way to the brake hoods, when I reach forward for the hoods and shifters, it feels to far, like I am stretching out to far.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

hikertoo said:


> Hmmm....possibly, but I adjust the seat position based on my pedals, knees, legs.
> I feel comfortable riding with my hands on the bar and with hands half way to the brake hoods, when I reach forward for the hoods and shifters, it feels to far, like I am stretching out to far.


Post pictures of you on the bike from the side, hands in various positions.


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

I also have very long legs and a very short torso. (I'm 5'7" but have a 32+ inseam.) I find that normal size frames fit pretty well because even though my torso is very short, my arms are long so the longer reach is okay. I even ordered my old triathlon bike with an extra long top tube.

I don't know if your arms are also long like your legs, but there are lots of potential factors in your bike fit, including the flexibility of your hamstrings, back, and hips. As I've gotten older I have gone to a more upright position. I lose some aerodynamics, but I gain comfort and control and also power. 

In your case it would be worth getting a professional fitting done. This would help tell you if you can make your current bike fit or if you need a different frame size/geometry.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

The Salsa Poco is a terribly uncomfortable bar. I'm a big fan of the FSA Omega Compact. It's something like $40 with short reach and short drop.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Video link attached shows me on "new" setup
Stem changed from 80mm 17 degree to 30 degree( this moved the bars higher and closer by about 3/8")
Handlebars changed from 85mm reach to 73mm,
The 2 changes above have allowed me to use and ride on the brake hoods, before it seemed like a 1.5/2" extra reach to shift or stretch out and ride on them.
http://vimeo.com/21561292
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JLZ4XIoksku08ckGDjo2AQ?feat=directlink


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

kbwh said:


> My _guess_ is that you sit too far forward, so that you don't get help from your lower back to keep your torso in balance, so you put more strain on your hands, arms and shoulders than necessary, and you try to compensate by shortening your reach.


Second that guess. To make matters worse, you're sitting quite straight up, forcing you to reach for the bars. In essence, you're sitting on a race-type bike as if it's a comfort bike, with your knees actually well forward of your elbow joints. Unless you're planning to get into a much better position by stages, something is wrong in the fit department. It also looks as if the bike is seriously too small for you, but photographs and videos can be deceiving when it comes to judging that.

Give leaning forward and down some thought. As you do, your shoulders will move towards the bars by a significant amount and might eliminate the need to decrease reach. With a good, powerful position on that bike, you may actually have to _increase_ reach to be comfortable, believe it or not.

/w


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

*Possibly....*



wim said:


> Second that guess. To make matters worse, you're sitting quite straight up, forcing you to reach for the bars. In essence, you're sitting on a race-type bike as if it's a comfort bike, with your knees actually well forward of your elbow joints. Unless you're planning to get into a much better position by stages, something is wrong in the fit department. It also looks as if the bike is seriously too small for you, but photographs and videos can be deceiving when it comes to judging that.
> 
> Give leaning forward and down some thought. As you do, your shoulders will move towards the bars by a significant amount and might eliminate the need to decrease reach. With a good, powerful position on that bike, you may actually have to _increase_ reach to be comfortable, believe it or not.
> 
> /w


Although this bike( Gary Fusher Cronus) is not a race bike, it is a performance bike with a more relaxed, upright position possible, the head tube is 10/15mm taller then many other "race" bikes, even so with my current setup, the handlebar height is still 1 or 2 inches below the seat height. Basically, my legs need a 58/60cm frame and my torso needs a 52/54, so I split the difference with a 56 'performance" bike.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Hmm.*



hikertoo said:


> Basically, my legs need a 58/60cm frame and my torso needs a 52/54, so I split the difference with a 56 'performance" bike.


The video might be misleading me, but I don't see the need for such an unusual approach. All I see is a tall rider with long legs, long arms and a torso well within the mean sitting too upright on a bike too small.

Since this thread has turned from a handlebar query into a fit discussion, my suggestion is to start another thread in the "General Cycling Discussion" section with the word "fit" or "fitting" in the title (and referencing this "Components, Wrenching" thread). Chances are good that you'll get a response from a person who is a much better fitter than I am. Of course, that's assuming you're interested in continuing the fit discussion.


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

It also looks as if you don't have much lower back & hip flexibility, and your shoulders are kind of high up toward your ears. I have similar issues, but even worse, because I have scoliosis, which results in little flexibility in my lower back, a hump in my upper back, and a super short torso. Work on keeping your shoulders back and down and pivot forward from the hips instead of reaching for the bars. Also work on hamstring flexibility, hip mobility, and core strength.

And, as many have mentioned here, get a professional bike fitting done.


----------

